# Best way to get latex mask back in shape?



## choman77034

Well, I just got all my latex masks out of storage. They aren't high quality masks. Just $20 or so masks I've collected over the years. I had they packed in a box. When I pulled them out, some of them have a few folds from the way they were laying in the box. Anyone know of a trick to get the masks back to the original shape?

Hair dryer?

Let them sit outside on a warm sunny day?

I would think they would need a little heat to get the folds out.

Thanks.


----------



## MotelSixx

I was a manager for Halloween Express in 1997, and we were actually trained by one of Tom Savini's instructors on the care of latex and make up application.
We were told that with any latex masks, storage should include shaking baby powder or talcum powder to both inside and out of the mask, then stuffing the mask with balled up newspaper. This prevents the latex from sticking to itself or the newspaper while giving its shape. He also suggested for flat or wrinkled masks, to gently run a hair dryer past the mask until it retains its original shape. and any hair can be fashioned and set in place using aqua net.

hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Toktorill

Thank you so much for this thread! I have a large number of masks, so this is great to know!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeap,6 is right on!


----------



## Severin

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but does anyone know of a safe way to expand a latex mask? I have a Don Post Michael Myers that barely fits on my huge melon.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Severin said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but does anyone know of a safe way to expand a latex mask? I have a Don Post Michael Myers that barely fits on my huge melon.


Ill take it off your hands. I hate to see people in a bad situation. J/K good luck on that.


----------



## GeneralMayhem

Severin said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but does anyone know of a safe way to expand a latex mask? I have a Don Post Michael Myers that barely fits on my huge melon.


You could try stretching it over a larger head shape for a few days to get the latex used to a larger shape (say a plaster cast of your head), just be careful you don't rip it getting it on (remember to use a bit of talc as a "lubricant"). While it's on the form, you could warm it up a bit to soften it, then let it take on its new "shape".


----------



## MotelSixx

if it has the slit in the back, use a hole punch to make a hole slightly above the slit, then cut to the new hole; the hole prevents it from tearing while making the slit larger


----------



## scarymovie

Thanks 6 those those solutions are very helpful I have the same problem! What happens if the paint starts wearing off? How do I stop the paint from coming off the masks its starting to peel on one of my favorite mask!


----------

